# Facebook Find: WW2 G519 Huffman Military Bike



## REDAIR13 (Mar 9, 2020)

So I just managed to grab this bike off of Facebook.

Looks be built by Huffman in 1943. Serial H119077. The bike came out the Lake City Ammunition Plant in Independence MO, which opened in 1941. The bike has been repainted a few times with the same olive green that was used on these bikes. Looking for a seat and headlight for it. 

I believe this is the 33rd one now known to exist according to the serial number project on WW2 Huffmans


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 9, 2020)




----------



## Fred Green (Mar 9, 2020)

Hey,

     Congrats, Nice pick up!!!! Love the Lake City Ammo Dump tag!!


----------



## ChadC (Mar 9, 2020)

Nice score! Looking forward to more pictures!


----------



## johan willaert (Mar 9, 2020)

Great find! Nice to see the flat rims opposed to the more common drop center models


----------



## Whitey1736 (Mar 9, 2020)

Nice find, lucky you


----------



## blackcat (Mar 9, 2020)

Hello;
Beautiful find, really superb 
Regards;
Serge


----------



## Mercian (Mar 10, 2020)

Hi,

Nice bike, and I especially like the LCA tag which probably gives you it's history. It would be interesting to know if that was rivetted to the first layer of paint (though we'll probably never know).

Could I ask a couple of questions?

You refer to a serial number project on WW2 Huffmans. Is it on this site? I'm collecting these numbers also, so if there is another listing it would be useful for me to know (or, since I've put it on this site, it may be the list I'm compiling - in which case you're now on it! ). I have 32 on this list, with yours as 5th oldest in the second contract (13th oldest overall).

To help with this list, can you tell me the date numbers stamped on the back of the fork bridge? (I guess 63 or 73, June or July 1943).

Also, the date letter and number on the Morrow brake?  (I guess M2 or M3, second or third quarter 1943).

I appreciate these might be clogged with paint, and so don't worry if they're not readable.

Thanks for your help.

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## REDAIR13 (Mar 10, 2020)

Mercian said:


> Hi,
> 
> Nice bike, and I especially like the LCA tag which probably gives you it's history. It would be interesting to know if that was rivetted to the first layer of paint (though we'll probably never know).
> 
> ...





The fork has a 73 Stamp on the back of it. I will need to work on cleaning the hub to get the date letter and number.


----------



## Mercian (Mar 10, 2020)

Hi, and Thanks, 

that helps a lot. (-:

73 is July of 43.

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## DaGasMan (Mar 10, 2020)

Just a guess, LCA = Lake City Arsenal ? Good find.


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 10, 2020)

Excellent!!


----------



## REDAIR13 (Mar 10, 2020)

DaGasMan said:


> Just a guess, LCA = Lake City Arsenal ? Good find.




Yes Lake City Ammo. Independence MO, opened in 1941.


----------



## Rivnut (Mar 11, 2020)

LCAAP - Lake City Army Ammunition Plant - manufactures small arms ammunition. 5.56. 7.62, 50 caliber, and some others for training and combat. It's the facility used for development and testing of ammunition for small caliber ammunition. Currently operated by Winchester Arms.


----------



## REDAIR13 (Mar 13, 2020)

The bike will be for sale once a proper seat is obtained for those that could be interested.


----------



## REDAIR13 (Mar 17, 2020)

The bike has been posted in the for sale section.


----------



## Mercian (Mar 20, 2020)

Rivnut said:


> LCAAP - Lake City Army Ammunition Plant - manufactures small arms ammunition. 5.56. 7.62, 50 caliber, and some others for training and combat. It's the facility used for development and testing of ammunition for small caliber ammunition. Currently operated by Winchester Arms.




Hi All,

There's a fairly detailed historical survey of the plant available from the Smithsonian here:



			http://lcweb2.loc.gov/master/pnp/habshaer/mo/mo0500/mo0507/data/mo0507data.pdf
		


This explains that the plant was the first of it's type when built, being the prototype for six similar facilities built during WW2.

From the beginning of operations in September 1941, it was called Lake City Ordnance Plant, then renamed Lake City Arsenal in 1945. Late 1945 it was mothballed until 1950, when it reopened, and has operated ever since. In 1953 it was renamed Lake City Army Ammunition Plant.

The LCA tag on the bike should therefore date to between 1945 and 1953, though of course the bike could have been used there a lot later.

Since the site is 3935 acres, with more than 500 buildings, it's unsurprising they needed bikes!

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## ChadC (Mar 20, 2020)

Here is some 1969 dated LC .30 carbine ammo.


----------



## ChadC (Mar 20, 2020)

And...the WW2 stuff...44 dated, with the shortened date. Love the stamp font.


----------



## Mercian (Mar 21, 2020)

Thanks, @ChadC , interesting to see the names on the boxes;

Before the laws changed, I used to have an original high wood 1943 M1A1 folding carbine (Inland, naturally), so nice to see the rounds to go with it.

Here's a couple of Youtube vid's that give an idea of the size and production capability of the plant. 

A promotional video about Lake City






Urban exploration of, I think, one of the sister plants. You get a fantastic impression of the size and complexity of these sites.






Have a Great Weekend,

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## Mercian (Mar 21, 2020)

Hi Again,

With regards to the shortened date. I couldn't think how that would be more efficient to do, since the markings are stamped all at the same time. 

I notice that the 4 is offset to the left, not centered on the LC, , so I guess either the die is the 43 die with the 3 filed off, or, if the die has changeable parts, the 3 hes been removed from the die. Either way, interesting.

Best regards,
Adrian


----------



## blackcat (Mar 21, 2020)

Hello Adrian;
I would rather say the year 44, they simplified a stamp for the economy, i have already noticed it on foundries of HARLEY WLA-WLC and others.
I have several  nice boxes repackted 10-44 with LC-43 ammunition.





Regards;
Serge


----------



## Rivnut (Mar 21, 2020)

I'm surrounded.  Lake City Army Ammunition Plant is about 30 miles east of me.  Sunflower Army Ammunition Plant is about 20 miles west of me.   Sunflower was inactivated in 1947, but it was reactivated for the Korean War and again for the Vietnam Conflict.  There is still a maintenance crew there and I imagine that it's ready to go if needed.





Wonder if there are any abandoned bicycles out there?


----------



## DaGasMan (Mar 21, 2020)

Rivnut said:


> I'm surrounded.  Lake City Army Ammunition Plant is about 30 miles east of me.  Sunflower Army Ammunition Plant is about 20 miles west of me.   Sunflower was inactivated in 1947, but it was reactivated for the Korean War and again for the Vietnam Conflict.  There is still a maintenance crew there and I imagine that it's ready to go if needed.
> 
> View attachment 1159059
> 
> Wonder if there are any abandoned bicycles out there?



I’m picturing a small warehouse with rows of G519s lined up.
All we need to do is hose off the dust. Let’s go!


----------



## Rivnut (Mar 21, 2020)

I can get a few in the back of my wagon, a couple on the roof rack, and my stepson has a trailer. I'll need some time. Effective Tuesday, the KC Metro area has been put on 30 day lock down.


----------



## Mercian (Mar 22, 2020)

Hi @Rivnut  et al.

With sites that size, there really are bound to be things of interest hidden in obscure corners.

Recently, the Cooperative Wholesale Society (CWS) were closing a site in Dudley, Birmingham UK, and the site was being surveyed. When the surveyor asked what was in a particular small building, the site manager realised he'd never been in it. They opened it up, to discover a site fire station (lots of big sites had volunteer fire services during the war and after), apparently untouched since just after the war.

Here's some photos. Notice the German gas mask canister at 0.41. Someone's bring back souvenir?






I'm one week into a supposed two week (yeah, right, every chance of that being extended) lockdown here in France. Probably best to go shopping with your trailer first. Good Luck.

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## MEKANIXFIX (Mar 28, 2020)

Hola hi there very nice piece of ARMY bikes history also the others talea and photos from the era like the bullet boxes the sign at the plant! Keep posting info for share w everyone


----------



## Mercian (Mar 28, 2020)

Hi All,

as an update, this bike arrived at Paris, Charles de Gaulle Airport this morning....

With thanks to @REDAIR13  and  @Krakatoa see post 173 and 176 here:









						What bike did you work on today? | General Discussion About Old Bicycles
					

Working on a 1940 schwinn dx with a c/bc paint scheme. The fenders were toast so I did some magic on my English wheel!! Ta dah!!! Ready to go back on!                    Excellent job




					thecabe.com
				




Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## vincev (Mar 28, 2020)

Nice score!


----------



## blackcat (Mar 29, 2020)

Hello Adrian;
Know that there is a G519 HUFFMAN at 0:30 drive from my home
Now he can spend his forties at my house 
Regards;
Serge


----------



## Mercian (Mar 29, 2020)

Hi Serge,

Thanks for the offer (-:

I hope all is going well for you and your friends and family in isolation at this time.

It's moved a little south from the airport today, to Corbeil-Essonnes. And should start it's journey to the Alps later today. Estimated arrival is Tuesday.

Maybe I will need a special Attestation de Déplacement Dérogatoire to go and fetch it? (-:

Stay safe.

Cordialement,

Adrian


----------



## blackcat (Mar 29, 2020)

Re;
Ici, c'est un peu difficile, mais bon j'ai quelque chose à faire, vous aurez peut-être besoin du certificat.
I hope it goes to you too!
Regards;
Serge


----------



## ChadC (Mar 29, 2020)




----------



## Mercian (Mar 30, 2020)

Update, now at Jonage , just outside Lyon, around 70 miles from me.

Scheduled for delivery tomorrow (-:


----------



## Robertriley (Mar 30, 2020)

Damn kid, you are on fire!


----------



## Krakatoa (Mar 31, 2020)

Today is the Day!!

Patiently waiting for an update my friend...

N

@Mercian


----------



## Mercian (Mar 31, 2020)

Hi There All,

The box arrived fine at 10:11 this morning, and was handed over without signature, as is the norm in these virus filled days. (-:

It's now in the corner of my living room, where it'll remain until Friday, when I have an enforced day's holiday that I'll put to good use . Currently, I'm working from home, so there is a temptation seeing it there, but I will be able to resist. (-:

Again, thanks to @Krakatoa and @REDAIR13 for making this happen, especially during the slightly odd period we're going through.

A+ Adrian


----------



## ChadC (Mar 31, 2020)

We will be waiting! Stay safe till then!


----------



## Mercian (Oct 10, 2021)

Hi All,

Just a short update on this bike, since I recently received the missing correct saddle, with a little help from my friends in the US, notably Scott @rustjunkie for the leatherwork on the saddle, and Nate @Krakatoa for gathering together pieces, and shipping onward to France. I hope you think it was worth it.

This was the bike shortly after arrival:





All parts were cleaned, regreased, and sypathetically restored, so that it still retains it's lifetime of dents and scratches, where these were not too bad.

A correct saddle, pump, bracket, toolbag, pedals, lamp, rear reflector and tyres were obtained and fitted. I tiook these phots this afternoon, perhaps I should have used a more contrasting background. (-:









Thanks again to all involved in achieving this.

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------

